# Most Wanted PC Games - 2007



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

*1. Supreme Commander - (Sci-Fi) Real Time Strategy.*

 Game designer Chris Taylor, creator of Total Annihilation, returns to the RTS genre with the new franchise Supreme Commander. 

 Official Website :- *www.supremecommander.com/

 Release Date :- 20 February 2007 - *RELEASED*

Screen Shots :-

 Game Info :-
*
Overall Game Score :- 

Reviews :- **pc.ign.com/articles/765/765601p1.html - IGN  * 9.0/10 - Outstanding*. Editor Choice.

*2. Test Drive Unlimited - (Street Racing) *

Test Drive Unlimited is a street racing game that lets you drive licensed cars and motorcycles on 1000 miles of Hawaiian roads and highways. 

 Official Website :- *www.testdriveunlimited.com/

 Release Date :- 13. February 

ScreenShot :-  

*www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/testdriveunlimited/screenindex.html

Game Info :-

*3. Resident Evil 4 - Horror Action Adventure *

 Resident Evil 4 takes you on a secret mission at a mysterious location in Europe, where you will fight not-zombies in an attempt to recover the President's daughter.

 Official Site :- *capcom.com/re4/

 Release Date :- 23. February

ScreentShots :-

Game Info :-

*4. Jade Empire Special Edition - Role-Playing Game *

Set in an ancient world inspired by mythical China, Jade Empire lets you train under your master's watchful eye as you learn powerful martial arts and mystical powers. The PC version includes additional monsters, fighting styles, and enhanced graphics. 

 Official Site :- *jade.bioware.com/pc/

 Release Date :- 26. February 

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*5. S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter *

 An open-ended Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter set during a fictional second Chernobyl disaster. 

 Official Site :- *www.stalker-game.com/

 Release Date :- 16. March

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*6. Silent Hunter 4: Wolves of the Pacific - Submarine Simulator *

 Take control of WWII submarines in Silent Hunter 4: Wolves of the Pacific. 

 Official Site :- *silenthunter4.uk.ubi.com/

 Release Date :- March

ScreenShots :- 

Game Info :-

*7. Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars - Sci-Fi Real Time Strategy*

 Official Site :- *www.ea.com/official/cc/cc3/us/index.jsp 

 Release Date :- 28. March

ScreenShots :- 

Game Info :-

*8. Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway - Historic First-Person Shooter* 

 Ubisoft brings the third installment of their historic shooter series, Brothers in Arms, to the PC. 

 Official Site :- *www.brothersinarmsgame.com/uk/

 Release Date :- Q1 2007.

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*9. Medal of Honor: Airborne - Historic First-Person Shooter*

 The next installment in the long-running World War II shooter series will follow a group of paratroopers. 

 Official Site :- *www.moh.ea.com/

 Release Date :- Q1 2007

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*10. TimeShift - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *timeshift.sierra.com/us/

 Release Date :- Q1 2007 

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*11. Unreal Tournament 3 - Sci-Fi First Person Shooter*
 
 Official Site :- *www.ut2007.com/

 Release Date :- Q4 2007

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*12. BioShock - Sci-Fi First Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *www.bioshock-online.com/

 Relese Date :- June 2007

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*13. Enemy Territory: Quake Wars - Sci-Fi First Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *www.enemyterritory.com/

 Release Date :- Q2 2007

ScreenShots :- 

Game Info :-

*14. Half-Life 2: Episode Two - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *ep2.half-life2.com/

 Release Date :- Q2 2007

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*15. Halo 2 -  Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *www.bungie.net/Games/HaloPC/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*16. Stranglehold - Action Third-Person Shooter *

Official Site :- *www.midway.com/rxpage/Game_Stranglehold.html

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*17. Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter 2 -  Modern Tactical Shooter *

 Official Site :- *www.ghostrecon.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*18. World in Conflict - Real-Time Strategy *

 Official Site :- *www.worldinconflict.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*19. Crysis - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter *

 Official Site :- *www.electronicarts.co.uk/games/8456/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*20. Sins of a Solar Empire - Sci-Fi Real-Time Strategy*

 Official Site :- *www.sinsofasolarempire.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*21. Spore - Real Time Strategy *

 Official Site :- *spore.ea.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*22. Age of Conan: Hyborian Adventures - Action Role-Playing *

 Official Site :- *www.ageofconan.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*23. Clive Barker's Jericho - Horror Action Adventure *

 Official Site :- *www.codemasters.com/jericho/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*24. Tomb Raider :- Anniversary - Third-person-Action-Adventure*

 Official Site :- *www.tombraider.com/anniversary/index.html

 Release Date :- April 2007

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*25. Alan Wake - Psychological Action Thriller*

 Official Site :- *www.alanwake.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*26. Assassin Creed - Action-Adventure*
 
 Official Site :- *assassinscreed.uk.ubi.com/

 Release Date :- TBA

ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-

*27. Colin McRae : DIRT - Off-Road Racing*

 Also known as: CMR '07 [original title], Colin McRae Rally 2007, Colin McRae Rally 6, Colin McRae: DIRT (UK)

 Official Site :- *www.codemasters.co.uk/games/?gameid=2012

 Release Date :- Q2 2007

ScreenShots :- *www.gamespot.com/pc/driving/cmr07/screenindex.html?om_act=convert&om_clk=gsimage

Game Info :-

A reinvigorated McRae rally Title, built for next-gen systems for the realistic feel of racing off-road. This edition goes beyond the series' point-to-point rallying to deliver its most diverse selection of extreme off-road competitions yet. Sensational gravel, mud and dirt racing events from the world over will include perilous Hill Climb and collision-packed Rally Cross events.

28. *The WheelMan* - Action Adventure & Driving.

 Official Site :- TBA

 Release Date :- TBA 2007

 ScreenShots :-

Game Info :-


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Will be adding more information in this page. I can not add pictures because of limitation on this forum.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

Where is hl 2 episode 2


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

vimal_mehrotra said:
			
		

> Where is hl 2 episode 2



14. Half-Life 2: Episode Two - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter

Official Site :- *ep2.half-life2.com/

Release Date :- Q2 2007

ScreenShots :- 

See on top.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

4 me its halo 2, crysis, hl2ep2, alan wake..


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 29, 2007)

thanx thunderbird.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

where is *Colin McRae : DIRT*
Also known as: CMR '07 [original title], Colin McRae Rally 2007, Colin McRae Rally 6, Colin McRae: DIRT (UK)

*Release Date*  - Q2 2007

here are 11* screenshots*

*Official website*- CodeMasters

*Game Info - *
A reinvigorated McRae rally Title, built for next-gen systems for the *realistic feel of racing off-road*. This edition goes beyond the series' point-to-point rallying to deliver its most diverse selection of extreme off-road competitions yet. Sensational *gravel, mud and dirt racing events from the world over will include perilous Hill Climb and collision-packed Rally Cross events. *


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> where is *Colin McRae : DIRT*
> Also known as: CMR '07 [original title], Colin McRae Rally 2007, Colin McRae Rally 6, Colin McRae: DIRT (UK)
> 
> *Release Date*  - Q2 2007
> ...



I was waiting for someone to say it.


----------



## Stalker (Jan 29, 2007)

> 19. Crysis - Sci-Fi First-Person Shooter
> 
> Release Date :- *TBA*



i think its coming in March 07...

i'll be looking forward to Resident Evil 4, BiA : Hell's Highway, HL2:EP2, Halo 2, GRAW 2, Crysis, Assassin's Creed...
__________
Collin Mcrae isn't 4 me....the cars do a 360 by just tapping the side arrow buttons..


----------



## warfreak (Jan 29, 2007)

UNREAL TOURNAMENT III !!!!
*iup.in/img/mehul/thumb/GD0107_03.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 29, 2007)

@Stalker, its really a great game dude, if you like sub Simulation racing title, with *Extreme Damage* & loads of Details (like tyre punctures, cockpit view in [working wipers] rainy/snow tracks) then this is the ONE.

CMR 05 is a bit easier than CMR04 (car handling)
__________


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

That is the same pic size i got. Image if i had put all those here. It would be disaster. So i have add the links to each of them. So that they can view the pics and the videos of it. I will add the link of the screenshot in other games.


----------



## akshayt (Jan 29, 2007)

why the hell have they delayed UT 3.0 by a year?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jan 29, 2007)

akshayt said:
			
		

> why the hell have they delayed UT 3.0 by a year?



Maybe because they have new idea that they want to implement in the game?.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 30, 2007)

Im most looking forward to Hellgate: London


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 30, 2007)

Resident Evil for PC from the last year has got 4 release dates, cancelled everytime . Disappointing.
__________


			
				Stalker said:
			
		

> i think its coming in March 07...


Crysis is pushed till June.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 1, 2007)

UT 3 .....the best game franchise that has ever existed


----------



## pra_2006 (Feb 1, 2007)

i cant wait for Resident Evil 4,Brothers in Arms Hells Highway,Halo 2,Crysis,Farcry 2,Half Life 2 Episode 2


----------



## Vyasram (Feb 1, 2007)

for me, it will be crysis,ut3,alan wake,ghost recon and the duke maybe


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 2, 2007)

C&C 3 for me  along with HELLGATE . . any ideas on release date of diablo 3, i am still playing diablo 2 LOD. . 4 years now


----------



## reddick (Feb 2, 2007)

Good Job thunderbird...Keep it up


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> C&C 3 for me  along with HELLGATE . . any ideas on release date of *diablo 3,* i am still playing diablo 2 LOD. . 4 years now



No one knows when diablo 3 or starcraft 2 comes. When it come will let you know. I will be adding more popular game here.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Feb 2, 2007)

I am waiting for Virtua Tennis 3.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 2, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> I am waiting for Virtua Tennis 3.


That is for PC?.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 3, 2007)

thanks thunderbird . . i hope diablo 3 gets released . so is thief 4 ???


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 5, 2007)

guyz can anyone tell me when the hell IGI 3 gonna release, and ne continuation in da farcry saga?????


----------



## sysfilez (Feb 7, 2007)

wow a long list, i guess it will keep us engage de whle year.


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 9, 2007)

@sysfilez

i guess not all of them'll run in ur pc...


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 17, 2007)

rajasekharan said:
			
		

> thanks thunderbird . . i hope diablo 3 gets released . so is *thief 4* ???



You will see another day of thief. The maker of the game is permantely shutdown .
__________


			
				saikibryan said:
			
		

> @sysfilez
> 
> i guess not all of them'll run in ur pc...


It depends of what configuration he has.


----------



## saikibryan (Feb 18, 2007)

It depends of what configuration he has.[/QUOTE] 

i kno him personally...whatever ne idea wen IGI3 gonna release?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 18, 2007)

saikibryan said:
			
		

> It depends of what configuration he has.



i kno him personally...whatever ne idea wen IGI3 gonna release?[/quote]

No.

IGI is a big failure in gaming market. It did not do well. The company shut down because of bankrupt.


----------



## xbonez (Mar 10, 2007)

i'm waiting for NFS XI. i've heard they might be calling it NFS Pro Racer but nothing'e confirmed


----------



## amitava82 (Mar 10, 2007)

I have many wishlist 
Supreme Commander 
S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl 
Command & Conquer 3: Tiberium Wars 
Unreal Tournament 3
BioShock
Half-Life 2: Episode Two
Crysis
Alan Wake
Tomb Raider :- Anniversary 

wow thats a long list i suppose


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 10, 2007)

Hurray!!. My dead thread is back . Now i have to improve this thread. Lots have changed. Give me time will change all avaliable information.


----------



## satanlives (Mar 12, 2007)

ASSASINS CREED  u sure this is gonna release on the pc , cause ive heard its only for ps3 and x360


----------



## crystal_pup (Mar 14, 2007)

*Anyone having an idea when is "Crysis" goin to be released??n expected price of "Crysis" in indian ruppee?*

*Thanks,*
*Kunal  *


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 14, 2007)

me too want info on Crysis.......

and will Max Payne Sequel be released????when?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Mar 14, 2007)

> Q. Is Assassin Creed coming for PC?.
> 
> *- This game has been confirmed for the Xbox 360 and PC. This means it will be available on the PlayStation 3, Xbox 360 and PC. No word yet if there will be a Nintendo Wii version. Source: Official Ubisoft Press Release and IGN (PC article #1 and PC article #2).*
> 
> Source :- *forums.ubi.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5251069024/m/5701064934



@ crystal_pup :- No idea. The game will cost somewhere between Rs.1500 to 2500. Also this game is highly moddable meaning you can make your own maps and create total converstion mods . So far there is 8 Total Conversion that is being worked on and few more will come soon once the game gets released. You can also play with sandbox editor to design your own levels. It is going to awesome .


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 15, 2007)

Max payne sequel is long left or maybe will not be done at all since Remedy is courrently working on Alan Wake which is really looking brilliant


----------

